# [Black Company] Anyone going to run a game?



## hellbender (Dec 29, 2004)

Is anyone interested in running a Black Company game here? I am not volunteering, just wondering if anyone is interested in running one.


Thanks!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm running to much right now as is BUT I would totally love to play in a game run by someone else


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 30, 2004)

I love the books and just acquired the campaign setting so I'll throw my hat into the ring as a potential DM for this game.  However, rather than me dictating everything about the game, I would like some input on what type of game you guys would like to have.  Do you prefer low level or higher level?  Do you want the characters to be part of a company at the start or do you want to have them actually work towards forming their own company?  Or would you prefer some other arrangement where the characters are not attached in some way to a mercenary company?  I like the idea of the potential players in the game helping to develop the fundamentals.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Midway through the first book and quite enjoy it. Would be interested in playing though I don't have the campaign setting. I think being part of a mercenary company would be logical.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd love to play in a low-level Black Company game, as I just got my copy of the setting.  It seems to me that the PCs should follow the path of most characters who join the Black Company.  You start off working for someone else who screws you over, forcing you to join the Black Company.

I'd especially love to play around in the Jewel Cities and points north.

Shieldhaven


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 30, 2004)

Krug, I'm sure I or one of the other players could assist you via e-mail in creating a character once the actual game idea is hammered out and we know what level, etc. we will be starting at.

Toric


----------



## hellbender (Dec 30, 2004)

Shieldhaven said:
			
		

> I'd love to play in a low-level Black Company game, as I just got my copy of the setting. It seems to me that the PCs should follow the path of most characters who join the Black Company. You start off working for someone else who screws you over, forcing you to join the Black Company.
> 
> I'd especially love to play around in the Jewel Cities and points north.
> 
> Shieldhaven



    This sounds perfect to me, a great way to start a Black Company game. Characters that are not exactly saints joining up with the Black Company. Actually, playing characters that are a tad sketchy sounds like fun.


----------



## hellbender (Dec 30, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Krug, I'm sure I or one of the other players could assist you via e-mail in creating a character once the actual game idea is hammered out and we know what level, etc. we will be starting at.
> 
> Toric



    I agree, I don't see why someone couldn't help with character creation, in fact, I will if a game comes to fruition.


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Toric.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 30, 2004)

I would simply love to play in the Black Company setting, though I don't have the Campaign Setting. In fact I've been on the lookout for such a game here since I heard of the CS being created (unfortunately me being in Europe and short on money means I can't get it). 

Edit:
If there's still a place for me, I'm for a low- to mid-levels game, a good step above the rabble, but still far below the big shakers. It would mean, that the characters have some previous experience, either with the Company or on their own. IMO it would be fun to have both kinds of PCs, long-time Company members and newcomers, with one showing the other, 'how things are done in the Company'.


----------



## Super Girl (Dec 30, 2004)

Has the book been published yet?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 31, 2004)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Has the book been published yet?




The book has indeed been published.  I picked it up at my local gaming store on Tuesday.  Most online outlets have it as well now.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like the general consensus is for a lower level game, which is fine with me.

Interested players so far appear to be:
Hellbender
Karl Green
Krug
Shieldhaven
Dakkareth
Super Girl ?

It also appears that the majority wish to actually have their PCs be members of The Black Company rather than a different company?  That's also cool with me as long as you folks don't mind me deviating from "canon".  I don't want to be hamstrung by the novels in that I have to follow the events so closely that there is no room for me to insert my own ideas.

Any other thoughts?

Toric


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

I would not mind being a part of the Black Company or to be low to mid-level grogs (hehe Ars Magica slip there) in a group we make up 
Level between 2 or 3 to 5 or 6th level. The game can be pretty brutal even for mid-levels from my reading 

I am thinking a Weapons-Master or Jack-of-All-Trades for my character right now... it also might be cool to roll our backgrounds randomly hehe


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah don't mind playing the historian-physician, or a farmer turned mercenary. Unwashed, of course.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 31, 2004)

The campaign book has so many ideas for campaigns breaking away from the novels, or not, in all sorts of different time periods, that it shouldn't be too much trouble to find one or another that makes you happy.

I personally like the setting of the Books of the North, just because I grasp how things work in a mostly-European culture better than the pseudo-India of the Books of the South... or the world-hopping Glittering Stone.  Though world-hopping is certainly fun too.  It's a good higher-level option for Black Company campaigns, I would say, which is much the same as the way Glen Cook seems to use world-hopping in the novels.

Haven


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 31, 2004)

I think 3rd level sounds fair.  Everyone would have a little experience but still have plenty of room to grow.

I was planning on setting the campaign in the north, as I too prefer that area, which is not to say that the game would never move to the south.  Anything would be possible later on, assuming the game continues for awhile.

I'm thinking that the PCs should have no direct ties to The Black Company, at least initially.  That way I can start the group out as their own fledgling mercenary band.  This is not to say that the group won't run across or even be absorbed by The Black Company at some future point.

So, character creation basics...
3rd level
32 point buy for stats
Max hit points for 1st level, I will roll for the other two levels
300sp to start as per chart on pg. 110 for equipment.  PCs will not start the game with more than 20sp in their pockets though, so spend as much as possible initially.
Any occupation and class from the rulebook is okay, although I would prefer no more than one wizard.
Please choose an ethnicity (Forsberger, Juniper, etc.) from pages 104-105 and write a brief character background.

That should cover it.  Any other questions, suggestions or comments, feel free to post them...

Toric


----------



## hellbender (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, Toric.


  There is a spell reference sheet for any Wizards out there.

http://64.17.155.164/gr_files/black_company_spell_reference_tables.pdf


    Very handy file.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

OK changed my mind, I went with a Ranger  here is my first draft...

*Wulf Frosberger (Hunter) Ranger 3*; XP 3,000; HD 3D8+6; HP 25; MDT 17; Init +2; SZ Md; Spd 30ft; AC 15 (dex +armor) flat-footed 13, touch 12; BAB/Grapple +2/+4; ATK: melee +4 (1d8+2, crit 19-20), ranged +5 (1d8+2, crit 20/x3); AL Mercenary Unit, Comrades, Frosbergers; SQ Hunter (can take 20 on survival to get along in the wild), Natural Trapfinder (search check to find natural traps), Nature Sense, Trap Sense (+1); SV: Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +3; AP 6; Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills*: Climb 2/+4, Disable Device 4/+6, Heal 3/+5, Hide 6/+10, Knowledge (nature) 3/+4, Listen 6/+8, Move Silent 6/+10, Search 6/+7, Spot 3/+4, Survival 6/+8, Swim 3/+5 
*Feats*: Endurance (ranger), Point Blank Shot (1st level), Rapid Shot (ranger combat style), Stealthy (background), Weapon Focus (3rd lvl; longbow), Track (ranger)
*Equipment*: Composite Longbow (+2 strength) [250sp], 20 arrows [1sp], Longsword [8sp], Dagger [1sp], Studded Leather armor [12sp], Backpack [4sp], Bedroll [2cp], Waterskin [10cp], Rope, 50ft hemp [8cp], Tent [3sp], Whetstone [2cp] {spent 280sp, 2cp}

Wulf is soft spoken and an mostly easy-going but boring man. He does not drink, gamble, womanize, or have an vise that his comrades can find. The only thing he seems to like is spending time in the wilds alone.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 31, 2004)

So... who other than me is especially interested in playing a wizard?  I'm willing to go with a different concept if someone else is dying for such a chance, but at the same time if no one else jumps on it I'm so there.

Haven


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd say it was yours  unless someone else wants it heheheeh


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

I downloaded the preview and made a roll on the background chart, coming out with beggar. I decided to play a thief (is it the same as rogue?) character called Ratboy who's the skulker of the bunch. Should have him posted sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 31, 2004)

While I would love to be a wizard, my not having the CS makes it pretty much impossible. Go for it, I say 

For my character I imagine a rogue type, focusing on stealth and surprise. Background as 'emissary' for a crime boss, now disgraced and on the run.

Edit:
My address is dakkareth [at] web [dot] de.

(Oops, I have to go)


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 31, 2004)

Healing is a skill with associated feat(s) and background, as well as being a Talent for wizards.  I'm trying to cover all of these bases in my build of Two Trick, but in no way should this stop you from playing a physician also.  When we actually can't pull off any healing better than turning lethal damage into nonlethal, we're likely to need more than one sawbones.

You know, just like Croaker and One-Eye.

Haven


----------



## hellbender (Dec 31, 2004)

No wizard here, I am working up a thief (he could become a scout, though). I just posted the spell link for anyone interested to help them with the process.


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmm.. too many rogue types? My beggar turned rogue... heh..
So is BCCS Thief = 3.5 SRD Rogue? It's done in standard SRD so needs some tweaking to fit the BC universe.

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Ratboy
[b]Background:[/b] Beggar
[B]Class:[/B] Thief
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral 

[B]Str:[/B] 13       [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17       [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 3d6+6
[B]Con:[/B] 14       [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10       [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8        [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +2    +0    +3    0    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2   +1   +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3        +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2        +3

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather                   +2      6    0      5%   15lbs     5gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Xbow,light                   +5      1d8P       19-20/x2    80'    4lb    35gp
- Bolts (20)                                                       2lb  
Short Sword                  +4      1d6+1P     19-20/x2    -      2lb    10gp
Dagger (Bite)                +4      1d4+1P     19-20/x2    10'    1lb     2gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +2d6, Trap Sense +1, Trapfinding, Evasion, Knave (+2 to 

Disable Device, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand), 6 skills point to divide between Bluff, 

Knowledge (local), Profession (Beggar), Survival, +1 to Fort Saves and Knowledge (Local) and 

Profession (Beggar)

[B]Feats:[/B] Deceitful

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (8+1+2)*6=66+6=72    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int   2    +2           4
Balance                     Dex   3    +3    +2     8
Bluff                       Cha   5    -1           4
Climb                       Str   4    +1           5
Decipher Script             Int   2    +2           4
Disable Device              Int   2    +2    +2     6
Disguise                    Cha   2    -1    +2     3
Escape Artist               Dex   2    +3           5
Forgery                     Int   2    +3    +2     7
Gather Information          Cha   5    -1           4
Hide                        Dex   3    +3           6
Jump                        Str   2    +1           3
Listen                      Wis   3    +0           3
Move Silently               Dex   3    +3           6
Open Lock                   Dex   2    +3    +2     7
Search                      Int   2    +2           4
Sense Motive                Wis   2    +0           2
Sleight of Hand             Dex   3    +3    +2     8
Spot                        Wis   2    +1           3
Survival                    Int   2    +2           4
Swim                        Str   1    +1           2
Tumble                      Dex   4    +3           7
Use Rope                    Dex   2    +3           5
Handle Animal (cc)          Cha   4    -1           1
Knowledge (Local)           Int   3    +2    +1     6
Profession (Beggar)         Wis   3    +0    +1     4

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Peasant's Outfit           .1gp   2lb
Rope                       1gp   10lb
Thieves' Tools            30gp    1lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 33 lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 60gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         38lb   76lb   115lb  230lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 16 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* Ratboy grew up on the streets of ..., given up for dead. One day he was 

caught by .. for stealing, and he was 'enlisted' into the company to serve as a spy. Called 

ratboy because no one knew his name, he was saved from the knife because of his antics with 

his pet rat. Since then, he's been trained as a killer, developing skills with the knife and 

a crossbow. He doesn't like direct combat; prefering to skulk around and finishing off when 

things are almost over. 

*Description:* Scruffy, mangy looking boy who looks unwashed. He can still pass off as 

a beggar easily. His pet rat, James, hides amongst his robes. 

*Behaviour:* Loves to play a checkers-like boardgame, which he carries around with him.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Dec 31, 2004)

In working on Two Trick's stats, I've come to the conclusion that a 3rd level wizard is a total wuss and I must be a masochist of the highest order.

I hope that there are a lot of really buff fighters in the party who won't mind protecting my sorry rear until we're a whole lot more powerful.  I mean, really.  I'll do my best to be as clever as Goblin until then.

I thought it was rough playing a low-level channeler in a Midnight campaign...   

Haven


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 1, 2005)

Krug, let me see if I can step you through the differences between the 3.5 Rogue and the BCCS Thief.

First off, there are no alignments in the BCCS.  Alignment is replaced by Allegiances, much like D20 Modern.  Allegiances would be things like loyalty to a person, nation or city, organization, belief system, or an ethical or moral outlook.  People with the same allegiances have a sort of bond.  A +2 circumstance bonus on Charisma-based skill checks when dealing with someone with the same allegiance might be granted by the DM, as long as both parties involved are aware of the fact that they share an allegiance.  PCs may start with up to three allegiances which are listed in order of most to least important, and which can be changed as they go along through life.  A PC can start with no allegiances as well, such as a loner.

Second, the BCCS presents a "silver standard", meaning that silver coins are the normally used coinage.  Gold coins exist but are rare and valuable.  As a 3rd level character, you have 300 silver coins to spend on gear and anything left over 20 will be discarded so spend as much as possible.  After going over your equipment list, I find that you only spent 55 silver and 2 copper, leaving you a total of 244 silver and 18 copper.  If you would like to spend more, feel free.  Or if based on Ratboy's background you would like to leave it as is, we can dump the excess and leave him with 20 silver to his name.

Your skills look good.  All of them are class skills for the BCCS Thief or provided as class skills from the Beggar background, except Handle Animal as you have noted.  It appears that you spent 70 skill points on skills.  You should have a total of 60 points to spend for the Thief class by 3rd level plus the extra 4 points to spend on the background skills at 1st level and then 1 extra point per level to spend on those skills at 2nd and 3rd level.  This would indicate a total of 66 skill points so you appear to be 4 points over.  Someone else feel free to correct me if my math is off.

You are also entitled to one more feat.  The one you have listed is from the Beggar background.  You are also entitled to the free feat that all characters receive at 1st level.  The Beggar feat acts as the bonus feat for being human.

Stats, saves, BAB, and that sort of data looks good.

Class abilities are all accurate.

Languages are quite a bit different than standard D&D.  There are levels of fluency broken down into four levels, poor, fair, good, and mastery.  Poor would be barely understanding simple words and mastery indicates a total mastery of the language.  PCs begin play with fair fluency in their native tongue and a number of additional language points equal to their Int bonus.  Each level of mastery of a language takes one language point.  Each time a character buys one rank in Speak Language skill, that PC receives a number of language points equal to 1 + his Int bonus.  These points must be spent immediately.  Being able to read and write a language costs another language point and a PC is only as fluent with a written language as he is the spoken version.  So in Ratboy's case, he gets fair fluency in his native tongue.  He also has 2 more language points to spend based on his Int bonus.  He could use those points to up his level of mastery in his native tongue from fair to mastery.  Or he could buy poor mastery in two more languages, or he could upgrade his native from fair to good mastery and buy read and write in it as well.  Hopefully these examples give you the general idea.  Native language for Ratboy given his background would probably be Jewel Cities, which is the common tongue for many coastal cities on the Sea of Torments.

Hopefully this will allow you to complete the character.  If you need any other questions answered, feel free to ask.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Toric . Are Masterwork weapons/armor the same price? Would like to masterwork the dagger if possible. Any other special materials or thieve-like implements I can get? Are Masterwork Thieves' tools an extra 70 sp?

As for allegiances, what would you suggest? Beggars guild? Thieve's Guild? Black Company?

What would the native language I know be called? Any other good choices? Probably those that I might learn from sea merchants?

For Feats, are there any interesting ones in the BCCS?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 1, 2005)

Masterwork weapons do exist but they are broken down into varying levels of quality from average to masterpiece.  Each level provides a number of benefits which are chosen when the weapon is created.  Average items are normal items as described in the PHB and the BCCS.  The next level is Fine, which costs an additional 500 silver and provides one benefit.  The next level after that is Excellent, costing an additional 1,500 silver and providing two benefits.  A masterpiece item is an additional 10,000 silver.  As you can see, these items are very expensive and unattainable with 300 silver.  Something to work towards...   

Allegiances to the Beggars Guild or a Thieves Guild are certainly possible and would make sense for your character.  He could also have an allegiance to a specific mentor or something like that.  Or he could have no allegiances and be more of a loner.  I'd like for the characters to have no ties to the Black Company, at least initially.

Jewel Cities is the name of the language.  Sea Merchants most likely speak this language as well.  Jewel Cities, Opal is a language spoken by commoners in the city of Opal.  TelleKurre is the language of the Dominator's empire.  Those would probably be the best choices for Ratboy.

There are several interesting feats in the BCCS but most of them have prerequisites that you wouldn't be able to attain at 3rd level.  Some interesting ones are Burst of Activity, Gut Shot, Knife Trick, Sniper, and Vicious.  If any of those sound interesting to you, let me know and I'll tell you more about them in case you want to try getting the prereqs for them.

Toric


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm going with Wulf, so when ever you wish to roll his HP 
I will write up a description, history and personality of him is a bit here


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 1, 2005)

Total of 25 hit points for Wulf...

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 1, 2005)

Krug, you are actually entitled to 2 more feats, one for 1st level and one for 3rd.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Cool. Could you roll my HP? Will do some final tweaking and post the character.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks like 20 total hit points for Ratboy, Krug.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jan 1, 2005)

*Two Trick, Jewel Cities male, Wiz3*: XP 3000, HD 3d6+6, 22 hp, Mdt 17, AP 6, Init +2, Spd 30 ft, AC 15 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection, +2 armor), BAB +1, Grap +0, Atk: Light crossbow +3 ranged (1d8, 19-20/x2) or dagger +0 melee (1d4-1), SQ Student of Wizardry, Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2, AL Comrades, Mentor, the city of Beryl; Abilities: Str 9, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 16.
*Background*: Physician.
*Skills and Feats*: Bluff 5/+8, Concentration 6/+8, Decipher Script 5/+7, Detect Magic 5/+9, Disguise 0/+6, Diplomacy 0/+8, Gather Information 0/+5, Heal 6/+8, Intimidate 0/+5, Knowledge – local 5/+7, Knowledge – arcana 5/+7, Magic Use 6/+14, Resistance 6/+8, Sleight of Hand 0/+4. Point-Blank Shot, Talent – Enchant, Skill Focus (Heal), Skill Focus (Magic Use), Precise Shot.
*Languages*: (5 ranks spent) Jewel Cities (mastered, read), Forsberger (good, read), Opal (good, read), Rosean (fair), TelleKurre (fair, read), Meadenvil (poor).
*Spells Known*: (Save DC 14, spell energy 3); enchant +2, force, glamer.
*Possessions*: scholar’s outfit, cold weather outfit, light crossbow, dagger, backpack, inkpen, ink, disguise kit, 2 antitoxin, hourglass, 2 healer’s kits, chest, Average lock, caltrops, 50’ silk rope, 20 sheets parchment, leather armor, mule, pack saddle, saddlebags, 2 acid, magnifying glass, 20 bolts, bedroll, flask, 5 candles, waterskin, 3 days’ rations, 3 days’ feed, 12 silver pieces.

I may yet decide that I'm doing it All Wrong and change it, but this is what I have right now.

Two Trick got his name from his capacity for Force magic and his skill as a chirurgeon - his skill at Glamering and Enchanting being subtle enough to escape notice at that point.  He grew up in the tutelage of a skilled physician in Beryl.  I have to expand this character history substantially, but that will come later and be sent to the GM as a private message.

Haven

_Crud.  I just realized that I spent too many skill points - forgot that the skill points in my background replace standard human bonus skill points.  Tricksy, precious.

Haven
who is now scurrying off to edit_


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 1, 2005)

I think, I'll be going with a more martial bent, a rogue/fighter equivalent. What differences to the 3.5 versions should I be aware of?

EDIT: Using Krug's template I did a write up of what I have so far:


[See next page]


I still have to do some more tweaking, add some more equipment and of course write down background and personality. What feats with emphasis on 'dirty fighting' are there in the BCCS? What do Vicious and Gut Shot do?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I think, I'll be going with a more martial bent, a rogue/fighter equivalent. What differences to the 3.5 versions should I be aware of?
> 
> EDIT: Using Krug's template I did a write up of what I have so far:
> 
> ...




Hey Dakkareth, Fighters gets 4 skill points/level, instead of a bonus Feat at 1st level they get *Commander*: +1/2 insight bonus of their fighter level/minimum +1, to their Skills Command and Profession (soldier) 
Class Skills: Climb, Command (Cha), Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Profession (soldier), Ride and Swim
Fighters also get bonus *Action Points* - At 1st level +2, at 3rd level +4, etc over their base Action Point total.
Thieves at 1st level get *Knave* giving them a +2 to Disable Device, Open Locks, and Sleight of Hands. That bonus goes to +4 at 8th level and +6 at 16th level.
Skill list is pretty much the same except no Use Magical Device 

Equipment: Studded Leather is 12sp, Chain Shirt is 30sp, Hvy Wooden Shield is 2sp, Longsword is 8sp, Comp Longbow is 50sp, Dagger is 1sp, Throwing Axe is 1sp. Something to maybe spend more money on would be to get a Str Bonus to Damage for the Comp Longbow, it is 100sp per +1 bonus added.


----------



## hellbender (Jan 1, 2005)

I am just about done and will be going over my numbers shortly (with New Year's and all I was a bit pressed for time). Will we be using the Sanity rules as presented in the campaign setting?


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

2/3 through the first book for Black Company and noticed Darling (I believe) speaking to Croaker in sign language. Is that one of the languages available? Karl any other suggestions of items I can spend some silver on? Enjoying the Warhammer game by the way.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jan 1, 2005)

Sign language is called Finger Speech (p 88), and it is available as both a "spoken" and (confusingly) written - or at least that's one possible interpretation of Croaker's stat block.

Haven


----------



## Olorin (Jan 1, 2005)

*too late?*

I would love to get in on this as I love The Black Company and I doubt I can find enough other people locally to get a game going. I don't have the book yet but should very soon... let me know if I can still get into this game! Thanks!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 1, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey Dakkareth, Fighters gets 4 skill points/level, instead of a bonus Feat at 1st level they get *Commander*: +1/2 insight bonus of their fighter level/minimum +1, to their Skills Command and Profession (soldier)
> Class Skills: Climb, Command (Cha), Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Profession (soldier), Ride and Swim
> Fighters also get bonus *Action Points* - At 1st level +2, at 3rd level +4, etc over their base Action Point total.
> Thieves at 1st level get *Knave* giving them a +2 to Disable Device, Open Locks, and Sleight of Hands. That bonus goes to +4 at 8th level and +6 at 16th level.
> ...




What do the skills _command_ and _profession: soldier_ do exactly? I'm figuring the profession would encompass basic tactical knowledge, building camps and recognizing military ranks; is there more to it? 
I take it _action points_ work as described in Unearthed Arcana?


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jan 1, 2005)

Profession - soldier is used to determine who has Advantage at the start of a battle if neither side was surprised.  Advantage is a pretty big deal, and may shift back and forth repeatedly.  Starting with the advantage in a fight sounds like it will be pretty useful... especially if a certain wizard blows a Magic Use check and desperately needs to pull off whatever spell he's casting...

Command can mimic Intimidate and allows commands to be issued to NPC soldiers and units.  Also, there are a number of feats that work off to Command checks or require some hideous number of ranks in Command.

Haven


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 1, 2005)

A revised version:

<see below>

*I'd still need a roll for HP ...*


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> ? Karl any other suggestions of items I can spend some silver on? Enjoying the Warhammer game by the way.




hehe yea I am having a good time with Warhammer also... it will be interesting very soon 

Other equipment hmm - Leather (6sp), Short Sword (5sp), Composite Short Bow 30sp (with Str bonus adding +100sp for each +str bonus), Theives Tools (25sp), Acid flask (30sp), Alchemist's Fire flask (80sp), Antioxin vial (30sp), Silk Rope, 50ft (6sp), Light Riding Horse (30sp), Bit & Bridle (1sp), Riding Saddle (8sp)


----------



## Krug (Jan 2, 2005)

Next iteration of Ratboy; Hope I got him totally right. Thanks Karl and Toric for your help. 


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Ratboy
[b]Background:[/b] Beggar
[B]Class:[/B] Thief
[B]Race:[/B]  Human
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 13       [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17       [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 3d6+6/20
[B]Con:[/B] 14       [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10       [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8        [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +2    +0    +3    0    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2   +1   +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3        +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2        +3

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather                   +2      6    0      5%   15lbs     6sp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Composite (+1) Short Bow     +5      1d6+1P       x3        70'    2lb    130sp
- Arrows (20)                                                      3lb      1sp  
Short Sword                  +5      1d6+1P     19-20/x2    -      2lb      5sp
Dagger (Bite)                +5      1d4+1P     19-20/x2    10'    1lb      2sp

[B]Languages:[/B] Jewels Cities (Good/Read and Write), Finger Speech (Poor)

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +2d6, Trap Sense +1, Trapfinding, Evasion, Knave (+2 to Disable Device, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand), 6 skills point to divide between Bluff, Knowledge (local), Profession (Beggar), Survival, +1 to Fort Saves and +1 bonus to Knowledge 
(Local) and Profession (Beggar)

[B]Feats:[/B] Deceitful(Background), Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse, Dodge

[b]Allegiances:[/b] Beggars, Thieves' Guild

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (8+2)*6+6=66    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int   2    +2           4
Balance                     Dex   3    +3           6
Bluff                       Cha   4    -1           3
Climb                       Str   2    +1           3
Decipher Script             Int   2    +2           4
Disable Device              Int   2    +2    +2     6
Disguise                    Cha   2    -1    +2     3
Escape Artist               Dex   3    +3           6
Forgery                     Int   2    +3    +2     7
Gather Information          Cha   4    -1           3
Hide                        Dex   4    +3           7
Jump                        Str   2    +1           3
Listen                      Wis   3    +0           3 
Move Silently               Dex   3    +3           6
Open Lock                   Dex   2    +3    +2     7
Search                      Int   2    +2           4
Sense Motive                Wis   2    +0           2
Sleight of Hand             Dex   3    +3    +2     8
Spot                        Wis   2    +0           2
Survival                    Int   2    +2           4
Swim                        Str   1    +1           2
Tumble                      Dex   3    +3           6
Use Rope                    Dex   2    +3           5
Handle Animal (cc)          Cha   4    -1           1
Knowledge (Local)           Int   3    +2    +1     6
Profession (Beggar)         Wis   2    +0    +1     3 

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2sp    2lb
Acid Flask                 30sp   1lb
Peasant's Outfit           .1sp   2lb
Rope                       1sp   10lb
Thieves' Tools, MW       100sp    1lb
Torches (5)                .1sp   5lb
Rations (4 days)           2sp    2lb
Waterskin                  1sp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 49 lb                 [B]Money:[/B] 20sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         50lb   100lb   200lb  400lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 15 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* Ratboy grew up on the streets of Jewel Cities, earning a living begging, 
pickpocketing and spotting targets for robberies and bulgaries. He clambered around the 
city's rooftops and alleys, as part of his escape route. One day he was caught by a member
of the a mercenary company for stealing, and he was 'enlisted' into the company to serve as 
a spy. (The other option was to have his hands sliced off)
Called Ratboy because of his behaviour, he was saved from the knife because of his antics 
with his pet rat. Since then, he's been trained as a spy and informant, sent out to recce 
cities and gather information from lowlifes. 

He doesn't like direct combat; prefering to skulk around and finishing off when things are 
almost over. 

*Description:* Scruffy, mangy looking boy who looks unwashed; dressed in rotting, 
stinky robes. He can still pass off as a beggar easily, despite his leather armor beneath 
his robes. His pet rat, James, is concealed in a secret pocket.  

*Behaviour:* Eats out of his hands, climbs around, speaks in a timid way, 
undernourished for his age.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 2, 2005)

Olorin -- sure, I can take another player.  You would make an even six players.

Everyone -- good to see most of the characters getting done.  I will spend a bit of time going over those that have been posted in the last 24 hours.  I will need a little more time to get things ready to go so hopefully will be ready to start in a few days.

Toric


----------



## Olorin (Jan 2, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Olorin -- sure, I can take another player.  You would make an even six players.
> 
> Everyone -- good to see most of the characters getting done.  I will spend a bit of time going over those that have been posted in the last 24 hours.  I will need a little more time to get things ready to go so hopefully will be ready to start in a few days.
> 
> Toric




Great! I will pick up the book tomorrow and try to see what I'd like to play.


----------



## Olorin (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I wasn't able to find a copy anywhere of the BRCS today. My rough stab at a character concept I'd like to try would be something like Raven... former well-to-do, possibly former noble or merchant turned merc, smattering of arcane knowledge. From what I've read I'm guessing Jack of All Trades might be what I'm looking for?

What do they stat Raven out as?

My search continues tomorrow for a copy... if i can't find it in store I'll have to order it online so it might be a couple days.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

Raven is Fighter 8/Jack-of-all-trades 4/wizard 4 in the book


----------



## Olorin (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Raven is Fighter 8/Jack-of-all-trades 4/wizard 4 in the book




Hmm... well looking at the free backgrounds PDF on Green Ronin's site, I think I will go with Aristocrat. Some scandal or tragedy or blackmail (or some combination thereof) caused his fall from the good graces of society into the freebooting life. Or something like that. I'll probably go with Fighter 1/Jack-of-all-trades 2 but I reserve the right to change my mind once I can look at the book. 

Can anyone recommend someplace online to order the BRCS? I checked the ENWorld shop, Amazon, another site whose name escapes me and none appeared to have it in stock.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 3, 2005)

```
[b]Name:[/b] Cutter

[b]Background:[/b] Criminal          [b]Age:[/b] 29 years
[b]Class:[/b] Thief/Fighter          [b]Height:[/b] 6'6"
[b]Race:[/b]  Human                  [b]Weight:[/b] 230 lbs
[b]Size:[/b]  Medium                 [b]Eyes:[/b] Green
[b]Gender:[/b] Male                  [b]Hair:[/b] Blonde
[b]Allegiances:[/b] Friends,         [b]Skin:[/b] White
              Word of Honor

[b]Str:[/b] 17       [b]Level:[/b] 3        [b]XP:[/b] 3000
[b]Dex:[/b] 12       [b]BAB:[/b] +2         [b]HP:[/b] 29 (1d6+2d10+6)
[b]Con:[/b] 14       [b]Grapple:[/b] +5     [b]MDT:[/b] 17
[b]Int:[/b] 10       [b]Speed:[/b] 30'      [b]Dmg Red:[/b] -/-
[b]Wis:[/b] 12       [b]Init:[/b] +7        [b]Spell Res:[/b] -
[b]Cha:[/b] 11       [b]ACP:[/b] -1 tp -4   

[b]                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:[/b]              10    +3     +2   +1    +0    +0    +0    16
[b]Touch:[/b] 11               [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 15

[b]                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:[/b]                      3    +2          +5
[b]Ref:[/b]                       2    +1          +3
[b]Will:[/b]                      0    +1    +2    +3

[b]Action Points:[/b] 8

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight[/b]  
Studded Leather         +3      5    -1     15%   20lbs   
Chain Shirt             +4      4    -2     20%   25lbs 
Shield, heavy wooden    +2      -    -2     15%   10lbs 

[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight[/b]
Longsword                 +5      1d8+3S    19–20/x2    —       4 lb
Longbow                   +3      1d8+1P       x3      100’     3 lb
Dagger                    +5      1d4+3P    19-20/x2    10'     1 lb
Axe, throwing             +3      1d6+3S       x2       10’     2 lb
Shortspear                +5      1d6+3P       x2       20’     1 lb

[b]Languages:[/b] Jewel Cities (good, read), Opal (fair)

[b]Abilities:[/b] Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Knave, Commander
[b]Background Traits:[/b] Sleight of Hand as move action, Hide, Move Silent, Intimidate, Sleight of Hand are class skills, +2 to initiative. 

[b]Feats:[/b] Stealthy (background), Improved Initiative, Quickdraw, Iron Will

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 8*4+4*2+6=46    [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 6
[b]Skills                     Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Bluff                       Cha   4    +0           4
Command                     Cha   1    +0    +1     2
Disable Device              Int   1    +0    +2     3 
Hide                        Dex   6    +1    +2     9
Intimidate                  Cha   5    +0           5
Listen                      Wis   1    +1           2
Move Silently               Dex   6    +1    +2     9
Open Lock                   Dex   1    +1    +2     4
Profession: Soldier         Wis   3    +1    +1     5
Sense Motive                Wis   6    +1           7
Sleight of Hand             Dex   2    +1    +2     5
Spot                        Wis   2    +1           3
Tumble                      Dex   5    +1           6

Speak Language               -    3


[b]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/b]
Studded Leather           12sp   20lb
Chain Shirt               30sp   25lb
Longsword                  8sp    4lb
Composite Longbow        150sp    3lb
Arrows (20)                1sp    1lb
3x Dagger                  3sp    3lb
Axe, throwing              1sp    2lb
Shortspear                 1sp    1lb

Backpack                   4sp    2lb
Bedroll                    2sp    1lb
Explorer’s Outfit          5sp    8lb
Traveler’s Outfit          1sp    2lb
Rope, silk                 6sp    5lb
Thieves' Tools            25sp     - 
Rations (4 days)           2sp    2lb
Flint and Steel            5cp     - 
Whetstone                  2cp     -
Chalk                      1cp     -
3x Candle                  1sp     - 
Waterskin                  1sp    4lb

Light Riding Horse        30sp
Saddle, Saddlebag, etc    10sp
Feed (4 days)              2sp


[b]Total Weight:[/b] ~83 lb                 [b]Money:[/b] 4sp, 2cp left


[b]                           Lgt    Med    Hvy   Lift
Max Weight:[/b]                86lb  173lb  260lb  520lb
```

*Background:*
Cutter grew up in the slums of <Jewel City>, where his mother tried to make ends meet as a laundress. His father had disappeared even before his birth, leaving the two to fend for themselves. Despite all attempts to raise him towards a better future, Cutter (at the time only called ‘boy’) kept company mostly with pickpockets and other criminals, soon finding that thievery pays well and violence even better. His determination and ability earned him a place as enforcer in one of the many smaller ‘families’. His steady rise through their ranks was abruptly ended, when Cutter was found keeping extorted and stolen goods for himself, including an artifact of sorcery the family had been tasked to retrieve. 
Fleeing the city with only his life and a dagger to him Cutter hooked up with a small group of mercenaries, where he could employ his skills and hone his martial abilities. In the company of the backstabbing bunch he also learned much about the value of paranoia and being better armed than the other. Due to repeated conflicts with the group’s second-in-command Cutter finally left with twice his allotted pay, looking for greener pastures. After a year-long interlude as bodyguard to various shady merchants he finally joined the <group>, a smaller but more honorable band of mercenaries.

*Personality:*
Above all else Cutter is a pragmatic. If something needs to be done and violence is the easiest way, then violence it is. Kill or be killed is much too often the only rule in a situation and he has embraced this principle. For all his violent and criminal past, or rather because of it, Cutter holds the few values he has very dear. On the rare occasion, that he formally gives his word, he feels bound to it as long as the other side does as well. Likewise the friendship between equals is elevated above the concerns of pragmaticism.

*Appearance & Behaviour:*
Though Cutter is a giant of a man, standing six and a half feet tall with broad shoulders, he moves with surprising agility. Many fights have left him with a multitude of scars, the most prominent being one across his right cheek. His hair he keeps tied behind his head as to not impede his sight. Usually Cutter is clad in simple but robust clothing with a faded green cloak covering his leather armor and concealing sword and dagger. Only when he anticipates a direct confrontation (such as in battle), he wears chain shirt and steel cap and carries all his weapons. Between sword, daggers (one open, two concealed), axe, bow and spear Cutter strikes an intimidating figure, which is of course one of the reasons for carrying half an armoury with him.

When not involved in some kind of conflict Cutter is easy-going and good drinking companion, much in favor of games of all kinds. He goes about everything with the confidence of one knowing his own strength and is not one to understate his abilities.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 4, 2005)

Cutter will start with 29 hit points.

Olorin, a good place to order books from is www.frpgames.com.

Hellbender, I am still considering using the sanity rules.  Will have a decision soon.

I am still a few days away from starting, which I suppose is okay since we are waiting to see characters from Hellbender and Olorin.  Hope to start within the next few days to a week.

Toric


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jan 4, 2005)

Two Trick grew up as a city boy in Beryl.  His father Giuseppi was a fisherman who spent his life savings to pay for his eldest son's apprenticeship to a chirurgeon named Tolemey.  He found it to be difficult work, but with a great effort he began to earn praise rather than thrashings for his labors.  At the age of seventeen, Two Trick joined the ranks of journeyman physicians.

He celebrated this achievement by visiting his father and brothers.  They spent the day talking and sailing.  While walking home from the docks that night, a press gang fell upon them and chained them up.  They were dragged off to a war galley headed for Opal.  The five of them served on the ship for years.  His father lost his right hand in a boarding action against pirates from Chimney.  He was dropped off once they returned to Opal, as he was just a burden to the crew.  Two Trick eventually came under the tutelage of the ship's wizard, Teak, who knew a little about deceit and a little about brute force.

After seven years on the ship, Two Trick with twenty-four and the only member of his family who had not died or been dismissed due to wounds.  The captain finally gave him the choice to stay or go.  When they reached the city of Meadenvil, Two Trick left the crew and looked for a new line of work... he had never made a decent sailor at all, but between his crossbow, chirurgery, and minor talent for magic, he had much to offer a prospective employer.

He is now a young man who looks several years older, weathered by the sea as he is.  He has a manner that puts others at ease.  He has seen more blood on his own hands than a man of his nature should, though he has lost precious few patients.  He is much better at misdirecting by means of truth than telling a lie outright.


----------



## Olorin (Jan 4, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Cutter will start with 29 hit points.
> 
> Olorin, a good place to order books from is www.frpgames.com.
> 
> ...




I looked there... "Currently Out of Stock" 

I get the feeling Green Ronin didn't print enough copies.

EDIT: I ordered directly from Green Ronin, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 5, 2005)

Unfortunately (for my gaming) I will be away 'till Sunday evening. I'm looking forward to then .


----------



## Olorin (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't wait on me... I don't know how long it'll take for the book to get to me from Green Ronin directly and I'd really like to have a look at it before I finalize my character. So if I'm still waiting by the time Toric is ready to start, begin without me and hopefully my character can be brought in gracefully. Thankfully the chaotic nature of the BC world should make it easier to introduce a new member. 

Just as soon as I have a character ready I will post it here.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a quick post before leaving ...

One thing we should think about is the group the PCs are with at the beginning. What other people there are, what kind of work it does, how it is done, etc.

Mechanically I'd say my character is finished, but I'll think about his allegiances and background some more during my absence.

EDIT: Just as I leave I get the email from amazon, that they have sent the BC books I'm missing. And although I found an online store offering the BCCS it will probably be weeks until it's here. Today is NOT my day


----------



## hellbender (Jan 6, 2005)

If we agree to begin this weekend, I would like to take another day to write out a more detailed background before I post my character. As far as considering him for the campaign, he is a Thief/3 with a smuggler background.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

Updated character. I had made some mistakes with him so I fixed them...

*Wulf Frosberger (Hunter) Ranger 3*; XP 3,000; HD 3D8+6; HP 25; MDT 17; Init +2; SZ Md; Spd 30ft; AC (dex +armor) flat-footed, touch; BAB/Grapple +3/+5; ATK: melee +5 (1d8+2, crit 19-20), ranged +6 (1d8+2, crit 20/x3); AL Mercenary Unit, Comrades; SQ Hunter (can take 20 on survival to get along in the wild), Natural Trapfinder (search check to find natural traps), Nature Sense, Trap Sense (+1); SV: Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +3; AP 6; Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10
Skills: Climb 2/+4, Disable Device 4/+5, Heal 3/+5, Hide 6/+10, Knowledge (nature) 3/+4, Listen 6/+8, Move Silent 6/+10, Search 6/+7, Spot 3/+4, Survival 6/+8, Swim 3/+5 
Feats: Endurance (ranger), Point Blank Shot (1st level), Rapid Shot (ranger combat style), Stealthy (background), Weapon Focus (3rd lvl; longbow), Track (ranger)
Equipment: Composite Longbow (+2 strength) [250sp], 20 arrows [1sp], Longsword [8sp], Dagger [1sp], Leather armor [6sp], Backpack [4sp], Bedroll [2cp], Waterskin [10cp], Rope, 50ft hemp [8cp], Tent [3sp], Whetstone [2cp] {spent 274sp, 2cp}

Wulf is a north man from the Frosbergers. He has always been more comfortable in the wilds, but he also has something of a wandering lust to see the world, so 5 years ago he decided to see the world. He did not have much in the way of possessions and so took a job as a caravan 'out-rider' for a small mercenary group called _Grells' Roughriders_. That mercenary group meet its end two years later from some bandits but Wulf survived. He then wandered a bit more and finally settled in with his present employer. 

[Appearance]
Wulf has blond hair and blue eyes, and is of average height with a slightly heavy build. He is generally unshaven, and scruffy looking most of the time, but his weapons are always taken care of clean. He wears woodsman like clothing, and a gray-green cloak

[Personality]
Wulf is curious about the world and a bit of wander. He is a mercenary as it is a good way for him to 'see it all'. He is an easy-going and friendly companion to his fellow mercenaries and is very loyal to those he works with. He is not much of a drinker and rarely indulges (a very odd trait from his background and a source of some jokes among his fellow mercenaries).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 7, 2005)

I am looking to start by Monday or Tuesday.  That will give Olorin a bit more time to receive his book, Hellbender more time to write his background and me enough time to finalize my adventure/campaign idea.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool. Lookingforward to it.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 9, 2005)

Sounds cool to me. I just returned and am quite tired, but 'till tomorrow I can finish Cutter.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Jan 9, 2005)

Toric-

As you've not commented on 'em directly, I assume you're okay with Two Trick's history and stats?  I would appreciate a hit point roll.

This is my first play-by-post, so certain rules of etiquette are still hazy for me.  Posting my character's spells will involve a whole lot of math, but I will plan to 'show my work,' as it were.

Haven


----------



## hellbender (Jan 10, 2005)

Shieldhaven said:
			
		

> Toric-
> 
> This is my first play-by-post, so certain rules of etiquette are still hazy for me. Posting my character's spells will involve a whole lot of math, but I will plan to 'show my work,' as it were.
> 
> Haven




  Try this thread on the Green Ronin board for spell simplification. It might make it easier to plot out spells like these:

http://www.greenronin.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5949


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2005)

Two Trick will start with 22 hit points.  Otherwise, everything looks good.

I will need an additional day or two to get things started as some unexpected things came up that kept me from finalizing my plans for the game.  I will be ready to start by the end of the week at the latest.  I believe we are still looking for characters from Hellbender and Olorin.

Toric


----------



## Olorin (Jan 12, 2005)

Still waiting on the book... don't wait on my account.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 12, 2005)

The place I ordered it from tells me, that the books are completely sold out and it will be some time. Of course, they also have to ship it to Germany ...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 17, 2005)

The beginning of the game is coming soon!  I promise!

Seriously, it has been a busy week but I should have the beginning of the game posted tomorrow or at the latest, Tuesday.  Keep watching...

Toric


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 17, 2005)

My week was busy as well, but seeing that we're almost ready to go make this one much better.


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 21, 2005)

I regret to say that I will be unable to run this game at this time.  Too many real-life obligations have cropped up in the last week that will prevent me from giving it the time it deserves.  I apologize for having to do this.  Maybe Hellbender is interested in taking over and running the game for the rest of you?

Toric


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

Saddness... but I understand... hope that someone would like to pick this up
I'm running to much as is, so I can't even if I would love to


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 24, 2005)

Hellbender, you offered co-DMing this PbP to Toric ... would you take up the DM mantle?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2005)

Okay, after thinking things over and looking at my own schedule, I believe I can handle running this game after all.  If you guys can wait another two days or so to start, I will be ready and will post the opening of the game Wednesday night.  One of the issues I was having was that I was busy over the last couple of weeks and it caused me to have problems getting the start of the game ready.  I am just about ready now and will definitely post the beginning of the game on Wednesday night.

So, if you guys will still have me, I'm up for it.  If everyone who was planning to play would please reply here so I know who is still interested, that would be cool.

Toric


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

Happiness 
I don't mind waiting, plus the boards are pretty buggy for starting new threads... plus I can't type real fast right now anyway


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 25, 2005)

I also don't mind the wait


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm gonna start another OOC thread for the game so I can edit the subject line to call the other players back to the thread and see if they still plan to play.

I will also set up a thread in the Rogues Gallery for you guys to post your characters, which will be easier than having to search this thread when I need to get information from them.

Toric


----------



## Joe Cohen (Jan 25, 2005)

*Late to the Party*

If there's room for a lurker, I'd be interested in playing.


----------

